# What does your shallow water boat "DRAFT"?



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

I have been around boats (especially shallow water) for over 30 years. I am curious what you guys think. 

What would you consider the "Draft" of a boat? 

I know what the dictionary says, "depth of a vessel's keel below the water line, especially when LOADED". However, when you see some of the boats in the water, the manufacturer's stated draft doesn't match the actual draft. Some even in their brochure's, state in their spec's what their draft is and their own pictures show a draft much greater than what they have stated. 

So what say you?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

some are stated at rest, or on plane.

My Mosca's draft at rest is 8", on plane it may be alot less. I honestly dont know


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Explorer 1850 with Yamaha TRP, raised console, livewell, trolling motor w/batteries and charger, lenco tabs, and 50+ gal fuel drafts 7 inches at rest with no people.

Charles


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it's an over rated measurement, your motor usually decides your draft unless you are in a cat or a tunnel boat

my alweld drafts 4" at rest , but takes 18" motor down or to to run comfortably in .


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

2007 Beavertail Skiff. I would say mine drafts about 5" at rest (motor up) with a trolling motor/batter up front, say 7 gallons of fuel up front, 20 lbs of ice, safety gear etc.... With big arse (250 lbs) on the poling platform and someone up front it is more like 6" to 7". I'm just guessing because I never have had 3 people in the boat to where one can get out and get some measurements.


----------



## Amstel (Dec 19, 2006)

I do not have a "shallow water" boat but think the draft of the boat to be that depth that I can still drift fish/ use my my trolling motor confortably without getting stuck every two seconds. For my 22' Boston Whaler Dauntless (with jack plate) that's around 16 -18". Alternatively, the 18" depth will also allow me to slowly idle out of an area. To get back on plane I need to be in ~ 3'! Fortunately, some of the shallow water areas have channels to allow me to get onto plane to subsequently run on plane over the shallower areas. 
PS the manufacturers listed draft is 12"


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

My Majek Illusion is loaded with raised deck, 200 Yamaha, four batteries, 40 gallon fuel tank and two ice chest. Usually fish with 4 guys with combined weight of about 850 lbs. At rest, the boat sits below the water line at the transom in about 12" of water. On plain with tabs down it sits about 6" in the water. I came up with these measurements by placing a mark on the side of the boat and then measuring it once I got out of the water. One of these days I plan on getting by a scale and see what it weighs on the trailer. 

Mike


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

noahreader said:


> I have been around boats (especially shallow water) for over 30 years. I am curious what you guys think.
> 
> What would you consider the "Draft" of a boat?
> 
> ...


I consider draft to be the maximum amount of hull below the surface (boat at rest), plus the motor skeg. My scooter hull at rest is 5", plus 4" of skeg, making a total of 9". Underway, I probably draft 6-7". What people like to brag about is their depth for getting up and out (hole shot) and that's a function type of bottom (mud or hard sand), load, prop, draft, and tunnel configuration "priming the tunnel". On a soft bottom the scooter will come out in about 7"-8".

I think most boat manufacturers tout the hull at rest, with no motor skeg consideration.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My 20 transport is 8 inches.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

My Ranger 169 Ghost with 10gallons fuel, powerpole, trolling motor, platform, Yamaha 90 and too much tackle for one person drafts 5-6" with no one in it. With two people drifting a flat it's 8", with just me in it I can get up in 10" of mud doing the turn maneuver.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Every manufacturer states their draft differently. Some manufacturers state what their boats draft, hull only. This means no engine, no fuel, no tackle, no accessories, no people.

Some will post with hull, console, std equipment, and an engine in the upright position. No people.

Some will post the boat fully loaded with everything and no people, some fully loaded with two people.

Ultra Cat gives you their draft numbers fully loaded, engine, fuel, std. equipment, and 2 people. My current 25xs Ultra Cat drafts in 6" lightly loaded and 7" fully loaded. All of the Ultra Cat lines draft about the same, +/- an inch.

I won't even try and say what one manufacturer says vs. the other, because I don't know. I can tell you that I've laughed many times at some of the things that are put on their brochures. For instance, there is a boat manufacturer (I won't name any names) that state their boat drafts in 8" of water. At the CC on the water boat show last year there was a boat next to mine. We looked at the water line where the boat was sitting at in the water and then looked at the identical boat that was sitting on a trailer next to it. That boat drafts no where near what they say it does.... rigged out. There was no one on the boat either.

My point is if you are looking to buy a shallow water boat, draft is important. It is also equally important to find out how the took that measurement. Look at the drains in the rear of the boat. If the drains are the type to keep water out, then you can bet that water is going to over that level. Look at the sides of the boat and see where the stickers are. No manufacturer puts stickers on the side of their boat so that they can be under water when at rest. Next, go for a test ride and take the boat to the flats and shut down and drift. Find a place where you can shut down and drift over some skinny water.


Good luck in your search for a shallow water boat. If you have questions or would like to discuss it further, feel free to pm, email, or call me at anytime.

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

My 22 ft transport is about the same, the back where the motor is at is acctually about 5 inches but the front where the V hits the water is about 8.



Redfishr said:


> My 20 transport is 8 inches.


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

New Waters Curlew is one of the best. Draft is only 5" with fuel and engine. It is able to do this because the hull (about 700 lbs) and engine (about 270 lbs) weigh so little. The 102" beam helps a lot as well.

Most other tunnel boats out there weigh more and have a narrower beam which equates to more draft. 

Check out the Ibis also. 22' boat with 200 HP and fuel only drafts 5" at rest.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

These are impressive numbers. A 25' boat that drafts 6" and a 22' boat that drafts 5". How the heck do they do that? Wide flat bottoms with lots of surface for displacement?


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes, the wide beam helps a lot but it also has a lot to do with the overall weight of the hull and layout. Both the IBIS and Curlew have the gas tank buried inside the hull near the bow. I think this helps balance the engine weight allowing for a more even draft.

Not sure about the Ultra Cat but I think it has a fairly wide beam as well.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Not sure about the Ultra Cat but I think it has a fairly wide beam as well.[/QUOTE] 
25' has a 106" beam


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

My East Cape Lostmen drafts around 5" loaded to fish but w/o people in it. I can pole with two big guys, 15 gal of gas, cooler full of ice and drinks, full load of tackle, etc in 6" over a hard bottom. 

You'll hear alot of folks say their bay boats draft 6". Let me tell you, 6" ain't much water.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I fished out of an HB 17-9 a few months back with three people and gear. We were poling a shallow flat (not hitting bottom) and I had to get out of the boat to get to a red we spotted. I stepped into water that just barely covered the tops of the Crocs I was wearing. No more that 4 inches.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a 2070 Boatright Texas Scooter and it drafts around 8" depending on load.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hydra-Sport 23 Bay Bolt Tunnel 10" Draft Length 22' 11" Beam 106" max HP 350..


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

My 22 ft. Pathfinder states 11" draft at rest. I would believe it's a bit less. I've drifted over bars in less than that for sure. I have also run in less than that, but only on ACCIDENT! Never touched bottom!

Most bay boats, at rest, are usually between 10-14 inches, from what I've noticed.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Majek rfl...20" raised deck, 65 gal fuel tank, 2 people, gear, and a heavy four stroke....7"...by it self with all that 6".


----------



## CroakerSoakerBirdChaser (Jul 9, 2005)

My boat floats in four. Drifts about the same.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

*handling characteristics*



CroakerSoakerBirdChaser said:


> My boat floats in four. Drifts about the same.


How does she handle the chop? Is the ride smooth and dry?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nauticstar 1900 Bay . 15 inches Comfort zone is 1.5 ft

50gal gas. 2 fishrs and one fishdog...


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Ranger banshee with gas, 40 hp tiller, fishing gear, and two anglers (180 lbs) drafts 5.25" measured on a ruler.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Shoalwater Laguna*

My old Laguna drafts 9" at rest loaded for fishing. She'll run in consideraly less with the motor jacked up so the prop is in the tunnel wake. I've run her through water that appeared to be less than 6". I have to admit though that I didn't stop to check the depth in that spot. LOL


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

When I run the ProSkiff aground and have to push it, which happens all too often. I step out into 3'' of water. Once all passengers are removed from the boat it pops up and floats again! I'm not sure what my hole shot is maybe 10'' or 12''. I've really got to find a new way into the bay!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

BAYWOLF buddy, 20' long 115 hp, 4.5" at rest, pics w/tape measure, water mark on hull and ofcourse, tunnell & jackplate.


----------



## txbassmn (May 19, 2007)

My Clearwater drafts about 8" to 9", trolling motor down and in use, motor up and loaded with gear and 40 gals of fuel. Use it bass fishing all the time, works great.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*79 22 whaler outrage, 12 inches at rest*


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Baywolf said:


> BAYWOLF buddy, 20' long 115 hp, 4.5" at rest, pics w/tape measure, water mark on hull and ofcourse, tunnell & jackplate.


Is this the boat on youtube?


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, it is...

The video on youtube is grainy and shows us playing and pushing the whole porposing issue to find out how the boat reacted with the oscilation of the hull, and the re-entry into the water.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a shot of it planed and just a touch of trim for good measure.... 

We are re-positioning the motor about 6 to 10 inches up to see exactly how skinny it'll go....

Launching was a problem with it's current set up becuase the prop was still about two inches in the water all the way up, but we were still able to get it up to plane in about 12-18" or so.....skeg kept snagging the soft bottom.....


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

The Mako needs 16" to float the hull plus the depth of the lower unit, so about 24". If I fill it up (150 gallons) , probably 27".


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

24 vdr South shore 12 to floater, motor up with working load!


----------



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

*4.5" now that is shallow! (show me)*



Baywolf said:


> BAYWOLF buddy, 20' long 115 hp, 4.5" at rest, pics w/tape measure, water mark on hull and ofcourse, tunnell & jackplate.


Can you post the pictures of your boat floating in 4.5".


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Baywolf said:


> BAYWOLF buddy, 20' long 115 hp, 4.5" at rest, pics w/tape measure, water mark on hull and ofcourse, tunnell & jackplate.


I want to see the pics on that myself. You're saying it drafts as shallow as a high end TPS.


----------



## TexasWhaler (Jan 19, 2006)

Boston Whaler Montauk (pre-2002 model) - 9" at rest

She ain't no tunnel, so with the motor down, the numbers aren't quite as impressive......


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Southshore*

26 foot SouthShore Shallow Pro with tunnel

Standing at Rest
Attached Images








Capt Scott Reah 26 SouthShore


----------



## yellowjacket (Jul 21, 2007)

*Cap'n Billy*

Cap'n Billy Pusjoskey (SIC) once told me, when your run aground and can't get off in the bay, call someone with a Carolina Skiff. He knows more than I do.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That looks like 2 different boats to me. Ladder. Rigging, rub rail. What's the deal?


ssb said:


> 26 foot SouthShore Shallow Pro with tunnel
> 
> Standing at Rest
> Attached Images
> ...


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Whats the Deal>*




Gottagofishin said:


> That looks like 2 different boats to me. Ladder. Rigging, rub rail. What's the deal?


 

*What's the deal?*



*YES DIFFERENT BOATS*



The photo of draft at stern is 26 SouthShore from years ago taken

in Pringle Lake POC.

The photo of Scott's boats was taken in last two or three months 

upon delivery of his new SouthShore 26.



Yes the photos are of different SouthShore 26 Shallow Pro Boats, 

but *same hull design and out of same mold.* 



The SouthShore 26 Shallow Pro hulls have been in production for many years and is one of a few _*versatile / multi purpose / all around use *__*hulls on the water. *_


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i think of draft in several ways....

my 19 hewes tunnel will run so darn shallow on plane it is scary..... i know i have run it over 6-7" spots without dragging and pretty sure it will go less.....

at rest, with a couple of buds it will float in 10, easy.....and if it can float, i can get it back on plane......but i like at least a foot to blast up in.... 

the more gas i have onboard makes a difference, as well as what i leave in the truck (troller, extra gear, etc.)


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Draft*



ssb said:


> 26 foot SouthShore Shallow Pro with tunnel
> 
> Floating Standing at Rest
> 
> ...


 

_*Draft on a 26 foot boat hull. *_

_*A SouthShore 26 Pro is a *__*multi purpose use boat *_
_*for Shallow and Rough Water - All in One Boat.*_

_*D*__*rafts - Floating or standing drafts at rest.*_
_*C*__*an*__*be built with varying*_
_*drafts from 6 inches to 10 inches.*_
_*depending on hull weight, material *_
_*strength and keel inclusion or exclusion. *_

_*Running draft is less than floating draft ,*__*because the hull*_
_*is riding on rear pads and keel is out of water.*_
_*Keel is deepest part of hull. *_

_*Weight and material strength of hull, *_
_*with inclusion or exclusion of keel*_
_*can be SKEWED more *_
_*to Shallow or Rough Water use*_
_*depending on intended u*__*se.*_

_*26 Feet long for spanning the big rough waves.*_


_*9'4" beam with massive fishing room and storage on top.*_

_*9'4" beam for a more stable fishing platform.*_

_*Tunnel hull for shallow water use.*_

_*Proprietary hull design for excellent hole shot *_

_*and getting on plane and low planning speeds. *_

SOUTHSHORE BUILDS 13 PROPRIETARY HULL DESIGNS: 
10 Shallow/Shinny Water Hulls - 17 to 26 feet long with wide beams 
2 Go Fast Tournament Hulls - 20 to 24 feet
1 Offshore Hull - 27 feet

More hulls coming - Stay Tuned


SHOP LOCAL BUY DIRECT BUY TEXAS

SEE YOU AT THE FISHING SHOW


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Mine drafts 4-5", but it depends on how and where I store my gear. Smaller boats are more prone to changes. 

15' Majek Scooter with tunnel. It rides, gets up, and floats shallow, but don't even ask to cross some chop in it.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Can I play too... Or does this not count... Draft at rest 12 inchs. Draft while Running- 0 Inches
http://www.tripleboutdoors.com/images/BNCairboat.wmv


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Hogheaven go ahead and let everyone know how much water you have to be in to get up.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Oh yeah, and depth needed to get up-- Pretty much 0 inches. But Ive never had a ruller out to measure. Low impact as well, no nasty mud blow outs, grass cutting, ditch diggin... LOL.

Maybe the wrong style How about, this one, You know for the true riders of the water. Always wanted a Harley.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

*'04 Explorer 17tv*

I've never measured, but with me, gas tank full, gear and ice in the chest I'm going to say 7"-9". I'll measure next time I'm out. Need alot more to get up in since I don't have an jackplate, but another month or two I'll have one.


----------

